# DIY Canopy Using A Shop Light



## Serrecko (Jan 18, 2012)

I have used a 48 inch shop light and a few CFL bulbs to make this canopy. I don't actually show how to make the box itself... it is a box. But you do get the idea how to use the shop light and CFLs.






Thanks,
Serrecko


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Good idea. If I got a big tank I'd definately use a shop light. (I was already planning to.)

Depending on whether you want plants, I'm unsure why you added the CFLs though...a pair of T5's would probably be plenty bright.


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

I use the same shoplight. I'm going to try hanging it instead of putting it in a hood though.


----------



## Serrecko (Jan 18, 2012)

redchigh said:


> Good idea. If I got a big tank I'd definately use a shop light. (I was already planning to.)
> 
> Depending on whether you want plants, I'm unsure why you added the CFLs though...a pair of T5's would probably be plenty bright.


The reason I used the CFLs is to lighten up the dark ends. My tank is 60 inches long and the light was only 48 inches long, so the dark edges needed something. CFLs were the cheapest way to go. As I pointed out in the vid, you can see how just using the shop light kept the edges, or the ends of the tank, a little darker.

My next canopy will probably be only CFLs. The wiring is easy, more or less, and expansion would be easier.


----------

